# >>>> Friday Pic.<<<<<



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Something from the past.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I got the barn insulated this week. It's quite the process, and it turned out nice. No more working on things in the heat and skeeters.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Great move Mont! You will love it! Says must spread.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

White River, Buffalo City, AR.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Being productive during breaks at work


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey Mont, what is that machinery?


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

It's Friday!!! :texasflag

My buddy made me a Hatchet from a ball hammer and a knife from a hex head bolt.
Took my Dad on a night vision hog hunt
Daughter in the yard with her best friend


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Ruff Neck said:


> Hey Mont, what is that machinery?


that's what they used to make the insulation and blow it on. It's quite an operation to see up close.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Few pics from last weekend.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

A few shots from this week down at the Cedar Bayou project in Aransas County.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Couple more.


----------



## marshdonkey (Aug 9, 2013)

1. Wife's red she caught off her paddle board last night.
2. Got to make sure the meat group is represented! By far my best brisket to date.
3. Home made YF sushi.
4. Gods Country.
5. Some face grab action. First tarpon on the fly!


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

Brought our Shallowsport home to do a few things. While replacing spark plugs, had #2 twist off in the hole. Ended up having to pull head and found valves stuck. Replaced core and velves in that hole and put it all together.....started on first attempt. Did all the work myself. Just in time for fishing season.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I am definitely impressed!!



Randy & Beautiful Girl said:


> Brought our Shallowsport home to do a few things. While replacing spark plugs, had #2 twist off in the hole. Ended up having to pull head and found valves stuck. Replaced core and velves in that hole and put it all together.....started on first attempt. Did all the work myself. Just in time for fishing season.


----------



## Notenoughtime (Mar 7, 2011)

Offshore 8/10/14
Kings & Ling with one smoker!


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

*A few from my game cam in the front yard*

A few from my game cam in the front yard


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

*Fun day at the beach*

Just went to relax for an afternoon with my wife and our two dogs. Not many fish biting, but had a great day regardless!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Randy & Beautiful Girl said:


> Brought our Shallowsport home to do a few things. While replacing spark plugs, had #2 twist off in the hole. Ended up having to pull head and found valves stuck. Replaced core and velves in that hole and put it all together.....started on first attempt. Did all the work myself. Just in time for fishing season.


Yeah, that ain't yer first goat ropin. Looks nice.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*My son's first trout and shark*

Went down to Surfside to visit some family and hit the beach and the bay. Son got his first trout.

A buddy took us out on his boat and he got his first sea sick experience......Good times.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Pic of my pet at my place down in Key West...


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

My posse








.







. Not my truck but funny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

At the Dancing bear pub having the best nachos in the world
Trucks getting closer!
Waiting on wild geese to cross the road
big tree at Cameron Park here in Waco

URL=http://s1199.photobucket.com/user/devil1824/media/20140810_123940_zpsgnwjzhsy.jpg.html]







[/URL]URL=http://s1199.photobucket.com/user/devil1824/media/IMG_20140811_172209_zpstjpok9ro.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Summer pix


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

some from over the last couple of weeks!
1.What our backyard view used to look like and what it looks like now
2&3. The series of faces I get when I tell Emma to "Say cheese!" Lol
4&5. My baby girl getting big!
6,7 &8. Trip to the beach!


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

Jasper TX in June


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

continued...
1,2&3. At the beach. Josh caught that on Paige's little bitty rod lol!
5, 6, 7 &8. Fishing on the boat Monday. Paige caught all of these fish all by herself. She baited her own hook and cast her own line! Meanwhile, I caught a stingray and gafftop -__-


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Seems the only Friday pics I offer every week are of my kids now.

We are blessed!


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

My oldest daughter had almost 9" of her hair cut off this week and she donated it to Locks of Love. Very proud of her!

My youngest daughter with our dog Hounder.

Going to see the Bellamy Brothers tonight and I canNOT wait!!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Pistol58 said:


> Seems the only Friday pics I offer every week are of my kids now.
> 
> We are blessed!


Great pics. Looks like a simile on a cocoons face. Very cute.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Says I must spread Shaggy..thanks!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Im Hungry , Friday Eats*

My Nephews first birthday with his new set of wheels from his # 1 Uncle

His First taste of sweets /sugar

Sunday Steak Dinner. Horseradish Mint Dijion Honey glazed strip sided with Mint yellow tomato salad.

Here is another fine dish at the 4 Dave Seasons Restaurant.

Bedded on top of some sun dried tomato / oyster shroom polenta ,Ground Porcini Seared Sea Scallops n Gulf Shrimp topped with a mushroom corn nage sauce. Sided with fresh steam veggies..

Poblano Shrimp Sauce with a colorful dirty rice

Snapper cooked with fresh grated ginger n scallions topped with a roasted garlic red pepper sauce

SouthWest Style Fresh Catch

Citrus Tequila ,Blue Agave Redfeech w Corn Relish and a Hatch Pepper Mojo

Supermoon produced much more feeh and activity than the super moon a few months back.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*Not many...*

Cool pic
Jace and mama


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Daughters dog moving up above Klever on the food receiving chain.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Our own 2cool car sales guy "MustangEric" from The Classic Auto Group in Galveston made me a great deal on a new ride for my wife! An awesome Explorer Limited. She loves it Eric and thanks for the great deal


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

My granddaughter Alexandra playing patty cake w/us a couple of nights ago.

She turned 1 yesterday and her B-day party is on Sunday, so I prolly won't be able to fish.....


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

"Lazer" 6 weeks to 6 months. Well she will be 6 months Monnday


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

awwwwww,adorable!


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

*Gator Country*

My daughter catching some gators. Words can't describe how much I love that girl.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

*1 more*

Gator country


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I love all the kiddo pics.


----------



## bbxsbs (May 21, 2004)

My little 10 month old granddaughter...she has been through two heart surgeries but is off and running now but blue skies ahead!...


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*light winds*

Took advantage of some light winds with my dad this week


----------



## I_Fish_In_Pink (Aug 2, 2011)

My 7 year old got 1st Place in the Youth Biggest Fish Division of the Jackson County Law Enforcement Association Annual Fishing Tournament (6.38lb drum) last weekend. She had tons of prizes to choose from (bikes, scooters, etc...) but she chose a small tackle bag. One proud momma!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Friday Pics*

Pork loin I smoked
Daughter got hit by a maowar
A deer decided to come out around 3pm to eat at Somerville


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Sunset in Port


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

redspeck said:


> Pork loin I smoked
> Daughter got hit by a maowar
> A deer decided to come out around 3pm to eat at Somerville


Was that in the surf? Did it wrap around or what. Wow!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Mrschasintail said:


> Was that in the surf? Did it wrap around or what. Wow!


Yes, in Galveston. wrapped around both legs. It's been almost 2 weeks, it gave her a rash that looked like poison ivy and now it's scabbing up. I never have seen it that bad before.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

redspeck said:


> Yes, in Galveston. wrapped around both legs. It's been almost 2 weeks, it gave her a rash that looked like poison ivy and now it's scabbing up. I never have seen it that bad before.










Got stung by them a lot when I was a kid on the island but not anything like that. Next day we were headed back into the water. Some had a lot harder time with them than most of us did. My nephew really had a bad time when they hit him. Later he would not even go into the water.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

My family...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

A couple more. 

The Interurban power plant was the first source of power in League City. It was put in place to run the electric train from Houston to Galveston, expanded to a couple of parks and a few other places up and down the rail line. It sat directly across from the ramp at Walter Hall Park. The rail lines ran right behind Mom's house and we used to find rail spikes and other pieces of metal there as kids. Legend has it that Santa Anna lost one of his cannons near there when he was chasing Sam Houston. It's a cool old photo that hangs on the wall down at the courthouse. 

The other one is Faith teaching Dexter agility training. Notice who's on the ramp and who's on the ground. I think he's getting her trained instead of the other way around. She absolutely adores that dog and he's fitting right in up in College Station. I think he's got his own fan club among her friends up there.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

our short trip taxi


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mont said:


> A couple more.
> 
> The Interurban power plant was the first source of power in League City. It was put in place to run the electric train from Houston to Galveston, expanded to a couple of parks and a few other places up and down the rail line. It sat directly across from the ramp at Walter Hall Park. The rail lines ran right behind Mom's house and we used to find rail spikes and other pieces of metal there as kids. Legend has it that Santa Anna lost one of his cannons near there when he was chasing Sam Houston. It's a cool old photo that hangs on the wall down at the courthouse.
> 
> The other one is Faith teaching Dexter agility training. Notice who's on the ramp and who's on the ground. I think he's getting her trained instead of the other way around. She absolutely adores that dog and he's fitting right in up in College Station. I think he's got his own fan club among her friends up there.


That dog is a danged good trainer! LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Well.....since it's 'Kiddie Day'.....*

"Doodad" teaching "Bubba" everything I know....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tonights supper. Fried squirrel, fried dove breast filets, fried green tomatoes, lima beans and cauliflower. Don't get much better than that!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Just got back from Perdito. Sushi time


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

After a long day of pulling wire and working at the house 2 members of the family are tired from playing


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

seaweed still coming in , just left the seawall, water choppy and dirty/sandy winds ablowin


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Celebrating Julie's birthday at Perry's.




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

what a beautiful lady! Congrats and happy birthday to Julie!


----------

